# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Ramon Dekker highlight vid

## chicamahomico

This is an awesome highlight video of one of the best Thai boxers around. Thai rules here not North American or EU. Big file but worth the wait. 56K users might want to pass on this one it would take you a looonnggg time to download it, looks like you're sol BOUNCER (ps get high speed internet already you bastard). 

http://www.k-1usa.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=549

----------


## the original jason

i have watched this if its the documentary about his life and all his fights in Thailand and that... good program

----------


## chicamahomico

This video is a 10 minute or so clip of his best shots in the ring. Long download but if you have high speed internet defintely a good watch IMO.

----------


## sp9

No sure if it is the same one i have but if it is...its very good..i love that double knockout.

----------


## chicamahomico

It's the one with the double KO

----------


## sp9

There are actually three main highlight vids out there:

RamonDekkerHighlight-luna.wmv - the one you have on that link. (Rage against the machine) by lunatic 20MB

Ramon Dekkers kyho.wmv 11.5mb (Eminem)

Fighter Highlight - Ramon Dekker (by Phrang).mpg 57.9MB (I think metallica)

I like the last one the best. Lots of similar video in all three. If you want the other one, let me know and I will post it on yousendit.com and supply the d/l link. 

It is just too bad that all of them have sections where it gets really pixelated when you transfer to dvd and try to watch on a decent sized dvd.

----------


## chicamahomico

I would like to see the last vid if you wouldn't mind posting it.

----------


## sp9

Cool, will upload now. Might take a while. I have about 8gigs of highlights, and full fights. Let me know what else your interested in and I will see if I have it. 

Yousendit is great. Free to use their bandwidth and computer and you get 25 d/ls or 5 days. Can send up to 1GB files.

----------


## chicamahomico

Thanks. As of late I'm finding it harder to get good quality dvd rips of Pride or UFC events on Kazaa....lots of highlight vids or spliced individual matches but no full events.

----------


## sp9

http://s2.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=D5...BC40340464AACE

good for 25 d/ls or 5 days. Have at it.

If you have AIM I could add you to my buddy list and you would have access to my collection. PM your screen name if you have one.

----------


## the original jason

the one i meant is 2 cds about his whole life, i can upload it someone if anyone has an ftp??

----------


## chicamahomico

Thanks bro. I havent got AIM yet just ICQ, MSN and that Yahoo POS. Hopefully someday I'll get off my arse and hook it up. 




> http://s2.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=D5...BC40340464AACE
> 
> good for 25 d/ls or 5 days. Have at it.
> 
> If you have AIM I could add you to my buddy list and you would have access to my collection. PM your screen name if you have one.


Have you ever used http://www.yousendit.com/howdoesitwork.aspx You can put up a file up to 1GB in size and then people have 1 week to download it. It's like a public ftp site with an expiry date. 




> the one i meant is 2 cds about his whole life, i can upload it someone if anyone has an ftp??

----------


## sp9

Guys...I have right now the following events- UFC 38-49. Then 5 gigs of highlights and full fights too random to name. On the way I have UFC 1-10, first 12 pancrase, gladiator challenge 1-4, kotc 1-8. 

We should turn up this heat in the fighting forum via yousendit.com. That way we don't use AR's bandwidth and we can share some great fights. I am in the process now of converting each dvd into multiple mpegs of just the fights. Taking a while. 

I will upload a good fight for you tonight from ufc 38 and put it in a seperate post.

----------


## Rod Farva

There are about 10 Ramon Dekker vids on Shareaza right now. I haven't seen them to see if any of them are repeats but they seem unique. 

They have that "man behind the KO's" part 1 & 2 which are huge files. Actually upon further inspection some of them seem to be repeats against Koban or Coban or something.

----------


## the original jason

> Guys...I have right now the following events- UFC 38-49. Then 5 gigs of highlights and full fights too random to name. On the way I have UFC 1-10, first 12 pancrase, gladiator challenge 1-4, kotc 1-8


I have every pride, alot of ufc, loads of KOTC, allsorts of other interesting stuff too, i dont mind posting some, however some is on dvd, some on vcd

peace

----------


## Cuttup

THATS one tough little muther [email protected]!!!!

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

sounds like you all have alot more stuff that I do,

I got UFC Greatest hits 1&2 as well the shamrock/ortiz fight

i'm willing to upload it if someones got a site

----------


## the original jason

sorry i forgot about this, ive just set on uploading now i got my 2meg line :Wink:  ill upload ramon dekker - the man behind the KO's its a full length 2 hrs or so film about his life see what happens, i just started it, will upload 2nd half tomorrow

----------


## the original jason

if it works out, ill make a list and people can request stuff i will upload, have everything from last year, latest stuff pride, k1 finals 2004 latest ufc and kotc, i usually get them about 1-2 days after they are on ppv, also lots of older stuff pride 1-20 the earlier gps and stuff when gracies were fighting and sak was the man :Wink: 

peace

----------


## the original jason

sorry the ****ty thing crashed out during the night, just woke up to a page cannot be displayed error, i was dubious about their upload method for large files, any other suggestions?

----------

